# Oxon Hall Caravan Site, Shrewsbury



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi everyone.

When I first posted on here, I couldn't download pictures. Back then, I was on Windows 7. I'm now on Windows 10. So just showing you my outfit. A Venus 507/4, towed by my Ford Kuga. It was my first trip out towing since my husband died. So here goes.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

nice picture like to see inside I understand you units use every space they find. Sorry to hear about spouse. So this is the first trip since did everything go ok. Is this while virse 19 ?


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi Crawford. Just Googled the caravan for a video. Its identical in layout, but the colour of curtains and cupboards are of a slightly different design. Its also two years older than mine. Mine's a 2018. The makers in this country try to keep the weights down. Mine's a 4 berth, a lightweight caravan. Basically, its a 1400kg, fully laden. There are much heavier caravans about. One or two probably need a tank to pull them, but usually a Land Rover can pull most anything, the Land Rover Defender can probably pull a tank 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc2RtTJ4TRM[/ame]

Apologies, but what do you mean by "Is this while virse 19?"


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

bad chose of wording trumps word is china virus LOL


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I get you:vs_laugh:. As I said, it was first time out since hubby died. But I would have been having more outings than the once. Covid has kept me housebound, as the country's been on total lockdown. Climbing the walls. Have done DIY stuff that needed doing. Have booked a week away in May to Oxford, but haven't booked anywhere else, just in case I need to move the holiday into end of June. If I do go away in May, then I'll book a holiday to Exe Valley Caravan site on Exmoor, Somerset. Its famous for a book named Lorna Doone. But looking forward to it anyway. Just waiting for my vaccine jab, which I don't have a clue when that will be:vs_whistle:. Probably sometime in March


----------

